# سر المعمودية  طقس الرشم بالميرون المقدس



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*سر المعمودية:*
*طقس الرشم بالميرون المقدس*
*طقس **الرشم** بالميرون فيكون كالاتى: *
*يأخذ **الكاهن** قارورة الميرون المقدس ويصلى عليها قائلا: *
*"أيها القادر وحده صانع جميع العجائب، الذى لا يعسر عليك شئ، لكن ارادتك وقوتك فاعلة فى كل شئ. اعنهم بالروح القدس عند نضح الميرون المقدس، ليكن خاتما محييا وثباتا لعبيدك. بابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا. هذا الذى من قبله يليق بك المجد معه ومع الروح القدس المساوى. الان وكل أوان والى دهر الدهور **امين**".*
*1- يضع الكاهن أبهام يده اليمنى على فوهة **قارورة** الميرون، وينكسها الى اسفل حتى يتبلل أصبعه بالميرون ثم يرشم به المعمد هذه الرشومات: *

*المجموعة الاولى وهى: *
*1- النافوخ (اعلى الراس ثم المنخارين ثم الفم ثم الاذن اليمنى). *
*6- العين اليمنى. 7- العين اليسرى واخيرا. *
*8- الاذن اليسرى ومجموعها 8 رشومات. يرشم وهو يقول: *
*باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس. مسحة نعمة **الروح القدس** امين. *
*2- المنخارين *
*3- الفم *
*4- الاذنان *
*5- العينان *
*10- السره *
*11- الظهر *
*12- الصلب (اسفل الظهر) *
*المسحة المقدسة تجعل الروح القدس يعمل فينا ويؤهلنا لميراث ملكوت السماوات. *
*رشومات المجموعة الثالثة: 6 رشومات *
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما سبق ويرشم *

*13- مفصل الكتف الايمن من فوق *
*14- الابط الايمن اى مفصل الكتف الايمن من تحت. *
*15- مفصل الكوع الايمن. *
*16- ومثناه (أى باطنه). *
*17- مفصل الكف الايمن**.** مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*18- واعلاه (أى ظهر الرسغ) وهو يقول "دهن شركة الحياة الابدية امين". *
*رشومات المجموعة الرابعة: 6 رشومات *
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما سبق ويرشم: *
*19- مفصل الكتف الايسر فوق. *
*20- الابط اى مفصل الكتف من تحت.*
*21- مفصل الكوع الايسر. *
*22- ومثناه. *
*23- ومفصل الكف اليسرى. *
*24- واعلاه.*

*رشومات المجموعة الخامسة: 6 رشومات *
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما فى المرات السابقة ويرشم: *
*25- مفصل الورك الايمن.*
*26- والحالب الايمن (اى داخل الفخذ الايمن). *
*27- مفصل الركبة اليمنى. *
*28- ومثناة (اى داخله). *
*29- مفصل عرقوب الرجل اليمنى وهو العظمة التى فوق العقب. *
*30- واعلاه. *

*رشومات المجموعة السادسة: 6 رشومات *
*يأخذ الكاهن الميرون بأصبعه كالمرات السابقة ويرشم: *
*31- مفصل الورك الايسر. *
*32- الحالب الايسر. *
*33- مفصل الركبة اليسرى. *
*34- ومثناة. *
*35- مفصل العرقوب بالرجل اليسرى. *
*36- واعلاه. *
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
ربنا يبارك تعبك فراشه
بس عندى استفسار بسيط
لو فى بنت عمرها 20 سنه وهاتتعمد
كيف هايكون الو ضع 
؟؟
سلام ونعمه


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على الموضوع المفيد والرائع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك فراشه
> بس عندى استفسار بسيط
> لو فى بنت عمرها 20 سنه وهاتتعمد
> ...


 
هاتتعمد عادي

لان الاب الكاهن و هو بيعمد مش بيبص بالنظرة اللي خطرت على بالك

لان اثناء التعميد بيكون ربنا موجود و حاضر و البنت و الاب الكاهن عارفين كدا

فتخيل انت بتعمل احترام اد اية في وجود والدك او والدتك

فكم و كم هيكون الاحترام في وجود الله اثناء الصلاة و المعمودية ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا فراشة على الموضوع المفيد والرائع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميرسي يا فادي على ردك الجميل


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هاتتعمد عادي
> 
> لان الاب الكاهن و هو بيعمد مش بيبص بالنظرة اللي خطرت على بالك
> 
> ...



افهم من كده ان الكبير سواء زى الصغير 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> ربنا يبارك تعبك فراشه
> بس عندى استفسار بسيط
> لو فى بنت عمرها 20 سنه وهاتتعمد
> ...


 
يعني كيف حيكون؟ قابل الشخص يتعرى حتى يتمسح؟


----------



## صيدناوية (26 أغسطس 2008)

سلام الرب معكم
شكرا على الموضوع
بس لدي تعليق على سؤال ابانووب 
انا بعرف وحصل امامي تعميد فتاة وشب من فوق الخامسة عشر  وكانت كلآتي يغطس الراس ثلاث مرات وتتلا نفس الصلوات في العمادة العادية لكن يبقوا في ملابسهم ويمسح راسهم فقط 
وعندنا العادة ان البنت وان كانت طفلة صغيرة لاتعرى كاملا حفاظا على حشمتها لااعرف ان كانت هكذا العادة في غير مناطق لكن ما انا متأكدة منه عندما يكون الشخص الذي يريد ان يتعمد كبيرا فقط يغطس رأسه مع تلاوة الصلوات وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> يعني كيف حيكون؟ قابل الشخص يتعرى حتى يتمسح؟



اخى ماى روك
يا ريت تفهمنا بالراحه
مو ضوع معموديه الكبار
سلام ونعمه


----------



## Eva Maria (26 أغسطس 2008)

> اخى ماى روك
> يا ريت تفهمنا بالراحه
> مو ضوع معموديه الكبار
> سلام ونعمه




المعموديه للكبار تتم بمنتهى الاحتشام  والقداسه ( بملابس كامله طبعا ) 
ويقوم الكاهن بمسح الميرون بالراس والجبين واليدين وطبعا هناك التغطيس .
والباقي لك أن تفعله بنفسك بمكان منعزل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

بعد ما سئلت عن الاجابة الصحيحة 

طلع زي رد ماريا 

شكرآ يا ماريا ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> المعموديه للكبار تتم بمنتهى الاحتشام  والقداسه ( بملابس كامله طبعا )
> ويقوم الكاهن بمسح الميرون بالراس والجبين واليدين وطبعا هناك التغطيس .
> والباقي لك أن تفعله بنفسك بمكان منعزل




سلام ونعمه
شكرا لردك ماريا لانه وضح لناس كتير كانت فاهمه غلط
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (28 أغسطس 2008)

عايز تقنعنى ان كل ده بيتم بملابس كامله ياريت توضح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أغسطس 2008)

فية ناس جربت و انا سئلتها هي نفسها و قالت نفس اجابة ماريا

وبعدين الكلام واضح تماما و مافهوش اي غوامض مفهمتش اية بقى ؟

ولا انت بتعترض لمجرد الاعتراض و بس 

رحمتك يا رب​


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 أغسطس 2008)

> *البحيرى بيبو;عايز تقنعنى ان كل ده بيتم بملابس كامله ياريت توضح*


*اريد ان اقول لك شئ، انا احضر كل المعموديات للكبار والصغار  باعتباري كاهن.

بالنسبة للكبار او الولد الكبير (مش البيبي) اذا كان رجلا نعمل الاتي:
 يلبس جلباب ابيض واسع ويكسب الميرون في الماء ويغطس به المعتمد ويكون بذلك قد لمس الميرون كل جسمة ، ويرشم الكاهن بالميرون جبينه وراسه وصدره .
  وبلامكان الزيادة عن ذلك وهذا ليس شرطا بان يرشم المعتمد نفسه بالميرون غرفة ثانية ليس فيها احد غيرة او يكون مع اشبينه لكن هذا ليس ضمن القانون .

بالنسبة للفتاة (مش البيبي):
 تلبس جلباب ابيض عريض ويسكب الميرون بالماء، وبذلك يكون قد لامس كل جسمها اثناء التغطيس، ويرشم الكاهن بالميرون فقط راسها وجبينها، فقط.
 ثم بالامكان الزيادة عن ذلك وهذا ليس من القانون بان تساعدها الاشبينة بدهن الميرون في غرفة ثانية خاصة. لايدخلها احد إلا المعتمدة والاشبينة.
واثناء التغطيس للفتاة يتم وضع حجاب (جرجف) حاجز بين المعتمدة والاب الكاهن.
 والاشبينة وغالبا تكون خورية اي زوجة القس، هي التي تساعد في هذه الامور.

ثم بعد دهن الميرون للذكور او الاناث فان المعتمد او المعتمده يلبس ملابسه الخاصة العادية وغالبا يكون طقم ابيض للرجال ،وثوب ابيض بالنسبة للاناث وياتوا امام الهيكل ليوضع الكاهن الاكليل على راسهم.
هذا بحسب الطقس الكنيسة  السريانية . واغلب الطقوس تكون مثلها في الحشمة والوقار.
فلا يشطح خيال الانسان المريض بابعد من ذلك، عيب كده،
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> البحيرى بيبو قال:
> 
> 
> > عايز تقنعنى ان كل ده بيتم بملابس كامله ياريت توضح[/quot
> ...


----------



## dodi lover (28 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى ليكى يا فراشة على الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي لردك يا دودي

انشاءالله تكون استفدت​


----------

